# Did my crossbow homework, any user opinions???



## Katanafreak

Hey all!

So I have done more homework on crossbows than I have done on any college class yet by far lol. I have narrowed it down to about four different crossbows in my price range which is approx. five hunderd dollars. I did all my homework and am currently in the process of going to hold and fire each one to see which one feels the best to me. I was just wondering if there was any input from you all about the different crossbows. You guys are the ones using these crossbows year in and year out and have the best feedback on these and I appreciate any I can get from you guys. Here are the four crossbows I have narrowed my search down too and their specs.

*Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader*
305 Feet Per Second 
Lightweight stock
Machined-aluminum riser and wheels
Alph-A Quad limb system
PowerTouch trigger
Tunable yokes
Acra-Angle barrel
DFI dry-fire inhibitor
Patent-pending safety foregrip
Draw weight: 180 lbs.
Weight: 6 lbs. 10 oz.
Package includes Ridge Dot Scope, 6-arrow quiver, and ACUdraw 52 rope cocking system 

*Horton TRT Ultra Lite Express*
Speeds up to 330 fps 
4x32 multi reticle scop 
Sims Navcom stumper arms
Power stroke: 12-3/4".
Draw weight: 175 lbs. 
Length: 34". 
Width: 26". 
Weight: 6-1/2 lbs. 
Camo pattern: Realtree AP

*Excalibur Axiom SMF*
Shoots bolts up to 300 fps 
Compact design 
175-lb. draw weight 
Power stroke of only 14-1/2" 
Weighs only 6 lbs
Power stroke: 14-1&#8260;2". 
Draw weight: 175 lbs. 
Length: 37-1&#8260;2". 
Weight: 6 lbs. 

*Parker Enforcer*
Draw Weights 160# 
Power Stroke 11" 
Camo Pattern Realtree Max-4 
Arrow Speeds 300 FPS 
*Speed with 20", 400 grain total weight carbon arrow 
Riser Machined Aluminum 
Barrel Polymer 
Stock Length 37 1/4" 
Axle to Axle Width 23 3/4" 
Mass Weight 7.1 pounds 
String 100% Synthetic 34" 
Buss Cable 25 3/8"

I found all four of these bows in one place or another at or right aboout the five hundred dollar price tag, some a little cheaper some a little more expensive but not by much. Any experiences you guys might have with these bows would be great! Thanks for any information!


----------



## ironman172

Love my ten point...shoots real flat with 100gr. mechanical


----------



## crappiewacka

Ten Point!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showpost.php?p=1272862&postcount=1

This one is really nice, good price may take less also. My son just bought a Titan for $700, high kinetic energy at longer distances. By the way he keeps borrowing money from me now. We went round and round recently on all the different crossbows, and finally decided on the Titan. It'll last a long time.

Ultimately any one of those are great. Whatever feels good to you!

BTW, Ten Point is in Mogadore, Oh. and any parts you need are just an hour and fifteen minutes away. Not in China. You can purchase from there warehouse also. You can email for "scratch and dents". http://www.tenpointcrossbows.com/ContactUs.asp


----------



## Katanafreak

are you selling that crossbow?


----------



## Shortdrift

I have a Ten Point Stealth and really like it.


----------



## powerstrokin73

+1 for Ten Point. I also have a Stealth and have never had a problem and i love shooting it. Evin


----------



## Hardtop

I have killed every deer shot at in 6yrs of my 10pt Titan, only drawback i had was a "double" limb explosion a couple of years ago, I was told it was because I had never had the cables adjusted on my crossbow...needs to be checked every other season on all crossbows. It is normal for the cables to stretch over time, and when (not if) they do, the limbs then over flex and where they are fastened to the riser a stress line develops, and eventually they break, not pretty.....ends your season in afraction of a second, and really expensive. No warranty protection if you cannnot document factory service on cable adjustments.....get er' done, HT


----------



## crappiewacka

Katanafreak said:


> are you selling that crossbow?


No, just happen to see it.


----------



## Minnowhead

From experience, the Horton Ultralite Express is one sweet killing machine. Very light weight, very very fast. Did I mention very light weight? It is not noisy either. 330 feet per second is blistering fast. I cannot say anything about the other bows. I know Horton and Ten Point are made right here in Ohio. This makes it easy to take direct if you have any issues. I believe the other companies you narrowed it down to have been in business for a very loing time as well. This is nice to know they may not be going out of business anytime soon. Some of these other crossbow companies that just started offering a crossbow to get in the market may not survive in the long run. Either way I think you will be pleased. My 2 cents.


----------



## Junebug2320

Have a Horton. No problems except when I ran it over with the car.  (note to self: don't be in such a hurry to hit the woods.) Took it down to Tallmadge and they replaced the limb on the spot.


----------



## ezbite

horton.....


----------



## crappiewacka

Junebug2320 said:


> Have a Horton. No problems except when I ran it over with the car.  (note to self: don't be in such a hurry to hit the woods.) Took it down to Tallmadge and they replaced the limb on the spot.


How long ago was that? I worked at a texturing facility that put all the texture on Horton bow molds. They moved to China a few years ago along with all mold shops from Akron and Canton, with texturing bis. following behind. I heard they were suppling parts for bows (limited supplies), but no molding or assemble is going on there. Essentially, just a warehouse.

Now, I work at a hydraulic foundry. Buy American. Please.


----------



## Header

I just responded to your other post and I seen the Wicked Ridge ad in Buck Masters: http://www.wickedridgecrossbows.com/
They look good and if they are like their 10pts they are an extreme bow. I don't know if I would put the extra $100 out for the $499 model with the string puller (cocker) though. You put your foot in the front loop and pull back on both sides, I've never had a problem. If I'm going out twice in the same day I may not uncock the bow(shot a scrap bolt at the ground).


----------



## Katanafreak

Thanks alot for the link Header, im definately looking into the Wicked Ridge Invader, Im also looking at a Parker Enforcer. So far these two are the only two I have been able to hold and shoot so they are the only ones I have experience with, between the two the Parker Enforcer felt better in my hands. Trying to find a place that has the other two so I can at least feel them if I cant shoot them. Thought Gander Mountain would have them all but they are kinda limited at this time. Im also pretty interested in that Tital HLX? that is for sale, the link is in the second post down, just trying to find a place that has it so I can hold it/fire it. Kinda hard finding these crossbows around. That Great Lakes Outdoors was an awesome place! Everyone there was really friendly and knowlegable and helpful! Thanks for the tip to go there!


----------



## xwarandruinx

If you are on a budget, the wicked ridge warrior is the way to go. 400 at cabelas, and shoots accurate out of the box. It is thin and short and great in a stand. Just traded mine for a bowtech allegience..........i miss it already.


----------



## squid_1

Bought my wicked ridge last year. Dead on out to 40 yards right out of the box. Love the trigger pull too.


----------



## Junebug2320

Hey CrappieW forgot I posted in this thread. Can't nail it down but had to be around 1997-1999... Sorry to hear about the China ordeal. We better get our act together--


----------



## crappiewacka

Katanafreak,

What did you end up with????

Here is another really good buy,
Eitherfishorcutbait has a beautiful Titan for sale!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1284819#post1284819


----------



## xwarandruinx

go with the FPS...draw weight is not going to matter, since you will need a cocking rope to cock any of these properly. accessories are just that, accessories. For a crossbow, go with accuracy and raw power, as that is the only knock for them; being slower and with less kinetic energy than compounds. Also overall weight will make a diff in the stand....so to recap

FPS
ACCURACY
OVERALL WEIGHT.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Stampede

Went from a horton to a parker toranado and love the parker,wouldn't trade for nothing,light and fast.


----------



## Snook

xwarandruinx said:


> go with the FPS...draw weight is not going to matter, since you will need a cocking rope to cock any of these properly. accessories are just that, accessories. For a crossbow, go with accuracy and raw power, as that is the only knock for them; being slower and with less kinetic energy than compounds. Also overall weight will make a diff in the stand....so to recap
> 
> FPS
> ACCURACY
> OVERALL WEIGHT.
> 
> my 2 cents.


With that said go with a Barnett ... they are making some great xbows now!


----------



## xwarandruinx

!%


Snook said:


> With that said go with a Barnett ... they are making some great xbows now!




The only issue with that, is every BPS; Dick's; Cabelas' Archery manager; or private authorized dealer says they are garbage......EVERYONE.


never tried one myself for this reason.


----------



## FishingJunkie92

Katanafreak said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So I have done more homework on crossbows than I have done on any college class yet by far lol. I have narrowed it down to about four different crossbows in my price range which is approx. five hunderd dollars. I did all my homework and am currently in the process of going to hold and fire each one to see which one feels the best to me. I was just wondering if there was any input from you all about the different crossbows. You guys are the ones using these crossbows year in and year out and have the best feedback on these and I appreciate any I can get from you guys. Here are the four crossbows I have narrowed my search down too and their specs.
> 
> *Ten Point Wicked Ridge Invader*
> 305 Feet Per Second
> Lightweight stock
> Machined-aluminum riser and wheels
> Alph-A Quad limb system
> PowerTouch trigger
> Tunable yokes
> Acra-Angle barrel
> DFI dry-fire inhibitor
> Patent-pending safety foregrip
> Draw weight: 180 lbs.
> Weight: 6 lbs. 10 oz.
> Package includes Ridge Dot Scope, 6-arrow quiver, and ACUdraw 52 rope cocking system
> 
> *Horton TRT Ultra Lite Express*
> Speeds up to 330 fps
> 4x32 multi reticle scop
> Sims Navcom stumper arms
> Power stroke: 12-3/4".
> Draw weight: 175 lbs.
> Length: 34".
> Width: 26".
> Weight: 6-1/2 lbs.
> Camo pattern: Realtree AP
> 
> *Excalibur Axiom SMF*
> Shoots bolts up to 300 fps
> Compact design
> 175-lb. draw weight
> Power stroke of only 14-1/2"
> Weighs only 6 lbs
> Power stroke: 14-1&#8260;2".
> Draw weight: 175 lbs.
> Length: 37-1&#8260;2".
> Weight: 6 lbs.
> 
> *Parker Enforcer*
> Draw Weights 160#
> Power Stroke 11"
> Camo Pattern Realtree Max-4
> Arrow Speeds 300 FPS
> *Speed with 20", 400 grain total weight carbon arrow
> Riser Machined Aluminum
> Barrel Polymer
> Stock Length 37 1/4"
> Axle to Axle Width 23 3/4"
> Mass Weight 7.1 pounds
> String 100% Synthetic 34"
> Buss Cable 25 3/8"
> 
> I found all four of these bows in one place or another at or right aboout the five hundred dollar price tag, some a little cheaper some a little more expensive but not by much. Any experiences you guys might have with these bows would be great! Thanks for any information!


Get a horton or a ten point. I have a horton brotherhood 160 and love it. And Both Horton and Ten Point are made in the USA. Horton is out of kent Ohio. You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Fish Scalper

I won an Excalibur Crossbow at the Sportsmen show a decade ago at some raffle. First and only bow I've ever owned. It's never let me down in any way and killed quite a few deer.


----------



## 2nd mate

Got my first on this year and it is a Wicked Ridge. Accurate to a T....quite honestly, makes me look good.


----------



## Snook

xwarandruinx said:


> !%
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue with that, is every BPS; Dick's; Cabelas' Archery manager; or private authorized dealer says they are garbage......EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> never tried one myself for this reason.


I thought the same thing before I shot one at a show last year. I shot the Buck Commander and I was impressed with the improvements in quality. Super fast,quiet, and accurate! And shooting a longer and heavier arrow carrying more kinetic energy downrage! For the money their lower end xbows are faster than some of the other companies top end bows. I think a guy on a budget should certainly demo one at a shop. Quick story...one of my hunting buddy's purchased a new $1200+ Tenpoint last year. I had the Barnett Buck Commander. Both xbows on the table outside the farmhouse. Other members of the camp(who use their Mathews and Hoyt bows) wanted to shoot the xbows. Target out at 40yds. After shooting both xbows numerous times these guy's were more impressed with the Barnett. Target out to 50yds and even more impressed. Tenpoint,Horton,Parker,Excaliber,etc...their all great xbows. No matter what xbow you buy it will be a decent choice. I agree that some of the other manufactures may be using a little better components in their xbows but they sure make you pay for it. But I feel that they will not "out perform" in the woods. Good LucK Hunting:!:!:!


----------



## zero410

I know its not on your list but you might want to check out the barnet wildcat c5.at 320 fps and 300$ its faster than 3 of the bows on your list and cheaper than all of them.i have had one for 3 or 4 years and never missed or lost a deer I shot with it.just my 2cents.


----------



## xwarandruinx

Snook said:


> I thought the same thing before I shot one at a show last year. I shot the Buck Commander and I was impressed with the improvements in quality. Super fast,quiet, and accurate! And shooting a longer and heavier arrow carrying more kinetic energy downrage! For the money their lower end xbows are faster than some of the other companies top end bows. I think a guy on a budget should certainly demo one at a shop. Quick story...one of my hunting buddy's purchased a new $1200+ Tenpoint last year. I had the Barnett Buck Commander. Both xbows on the table outside the farmhouse. Other members of the camp(who use their Mathews and Hoyt bows) wanted to shoot the xbows. Target out at 40yds. After shooting both xbows numerous times these guy's were more impressed with the Barnett. Target out to 50yds and even more impressed. Tenpoint,Horton,Parker,Excaliber,etc...their all great xbows. No matter what xbow you buy it will be a decent choice. I agree that some of the other manufactures may be using a little better components in their xbows but they sure make you pay for it. But I feel that they will not "out perform" in the woods. Good LucK Hunting:!:!:!


Go into any archery shop; Big store or not; and ask them which brand is in for returns or repairs for broken components; it will almost always be several Barnetts. It can't outperform in the woods if its sitting at the shop waiting to be fixed.


----------



## xwarandruinx

After my last post i thought of something....maybe its relative for the following reason. 

It seems Barnett are the most readily available and least expensive ones out there. Surely the average consumer buys more Barnetts than any other brand, on strictly a volume basis. Since there are more of them out there, they would "appear" to have the most problems with them. 

*i.e-*there are surely more people that can tell you a story about an ipod breaking vs a zune player. Doesnt mean ipod is worse; there are just way more people with them...???


----------



## Snook

To date the only problem I've had with the Barnett Buck Commander has been that the scope mounting rail that bolts into the stock will work it's way loose. Some Loc-Tite remedied that. I would suggest to others with Barnett xbows to do the same. Time will tell if anything else goes wrong and if so I will post. I have four other friends with the same xbow and no problems so far.


----------



## crappiewacka

xwarandruinx said:


> After my last post i thought of something....maybe its relative for the following reason.
> 
> It seems Barnett are the most readily available and least expensive ones out there. Surely the average consumer buys more Barnetts than any other brand, on strictly a volume basis. Since there are more of them out there, they would "appear" to have the most problems with them.
> 
> *i.e-*there are surely more people that can tell you a story about an ipod breaking vs a zune player. Doesnt mean ipod is worse; there are just way more people with them...???


Great point! Like Tasco scopes for example, high volume sales because of price, BUT get 1 good one and it may last a lifetime.

Funny story (somewhat), my son was shooting his Titan yesterday off our deck into the woods, at the block, about 50 yards. Hit dead on he says. I was in the man cave screwin around and he told me to watch his shot. I go and watch, he cocks back, puts his bolt in, rest off the handrail and slowly squeezes. Dah-WACK! I'm thinking what was the Dah sound. I look at him, he's looking at his thumb... Thumb was up near the string above the rail. Laid the outside of his thumb wide open, from the side of the nail to almost the knuckle. Got the super glue out of the man cave and fixed him up.
He said "I learned my lesson."
Bolt hit a little low.


----------



## chad24

Ten Point Titan HLX with the Acu draw 50 (built inside the butt) and the 3 line Ten Point scope. This thing drives the arrows like nails. When your sighting this bow in, you got to only shoot 1 arrow at a time cause if you dont and you leave your first arrow in target and shoot another, you will either tear your fletching on your arrow or robin hood your arrow....no joke. It shoot that tight/consistant of a group. The Accu draw 50 allows you for a consistant pull everytime and that is the #1 issue when it comes to a cross bow. Pulling the string back with your hands will throw your draw off causing your arrow to be off (cause most likely you have one arm stronger than the other). DO NOT get the auto accu draw (takes to long to draw arrow back) and last I knew...DO NOT get the red dot scope by Ten Point. People state the brightness of the red dot is to bright back into there eye.... Im glad I have this bow and you CAN NOT AND WILL NOT go wrong with this bow. With whatever bow you choose,good luck and be safe. Chad


----------



## Dan44149

I have a Barnett Wildcat Xtreme... $425 from Dick's... not a bad little xbow. This is the first place I've lived where they are legal.

It's extremely fast and highly accurate, but I'm not your average marksman (7 time expert Marine rifleman/distinguished marksman/USMC Rifle & Pistol Team).... can put 6 bolts in a dip can at 50 yds consistently. I never tried further since I won't shoot a deer at a range longer than that.

Took this guy with it Saturday.













_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crappiewacka

Great buck, Dan!!! Nice and tall!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dan44149

Thanks!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## LEfriend

I have a Parker Buck Buster 165# and really love it. Don't know if they make that model any more...think it was replaced by the Tornado. Light, plenty fast shooting, rifle accurate. Short in the stand and nicely balanced so carries in easily. Crossbolt stays in place. Cocks easily with string. Go with what fits and feels the best. All the major brands are good.


----------



## Eric E

I went from a horton to a ten point, to a excalibur. The day my dad bought a excalibur and I shot it, was the day I put my ten point up for sale. We have the excalibur brand variscopes on them. You can go from 20-30 yards and put them in the same hole. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue fox 1

Stampede said:


> Went from a horton to a parker toranado and love the parker,wouldn't trade for nothing,light and fast.


i too own the tornado one heck of a sweet machine....i usually use my mathews drenalin but when i got my hands on this i cant put it down.....i picked up the whole package for 600 bucks at my local bow shop.....i also hear ten point and excalibur bows are supposes to be sweeter than yoohoo as well....good luck and happy shopping


----------



## Bwana J

My vote would be for the Excalibur. After many weeks of researching crossbows I decided to buy the Excalibur Vortex. I got a package deal on Ebay that included the Vortex, 7 Bolts, quiver, Shadowzone scope with rings and mount, rope cocker and the deluxe case for just over $700.00. After mounting the scope it took 4 shots to zero it in. I can shoot 1 inch groups out to 50 yds. Didn't take long to realize you can't shoot more than one bolt at each bullseye unless you like breaking bolts. Theres plenty of good x-bows on the market that will perform as well as an Excalibur but theres none that will outperform it. The reason I bought Excalibur is the recurve limbs, even if you accidentally dryfire it theres no damage done. Try that with a compound x-bow and you'll be sending it out for repairs. Good luck on your search.


----------



## cubsfan

I bought a barnett Quad 400 345fps brand new on amazon for $300 AMAZINGLY fast and accurate but design flaw causes cables to shred after no more then 20 shots and barnett does not cover the cables I just paid $70 to have cables replaced after just getting it sighted in. Barnetts customer service stinks and that is as polite as I can be. The shop that repaired mine said this years ghost 400 is made much better and shots 400fps.




xwarandruinx said:


> !%
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue with that, is every BPS; Dick's; Cabelas' Archery manager; or private authorized dealer says they are garbage......EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> never tried one myself for this reason.


----------

